# Glove Box Light



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0 and I managed to push the glove box light into whereever it went. Is that a bad thing? It it easy to remove and replace?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Prob will need to get the glove box out of the way to access it, but it shouldn't be too bad to fix.


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

well there are couple of things that are a lil wierd to me like "How hard did u push them because they are secure pretty tight.and no they are NOT hard to take off and replace. but i will say this you minus well order some LED's to replace the ugly bulb in there. that way since you already in there u can replace it and make it look alot better. i hade done a whole conversion on my car of led's you do have to take the glove box apart . if you are quick paced you will do it im 15 mins tops.


----------

